# ChatServer Grafisch aufbauen



## alaska94 (2. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Chatserver Programmiert.
In der Console funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Jetzt möchte ich das Grafisch aufbauen.
Mein Problem ist, ich weiß nicht, wie ich vom Server einen String an den Client übergebe, den ich dann im Client benutzern kann, z.B. zur Bearbeitung.

Beispiel:

Client A und Client B melden sich am Server an.
Client A sendeet an Client B ein Wort z.B. "Hallo".
Dieses Hallo soll Client B interpretieren und damit z.B. was anfangen.
Im moment habe ich das so, das Client A zum Server sendet und der Server über den Socket ein println("Hallo"); in die Console schreibt. Da es sich um ein println handelt kann ich diesen Eingabestream nicht interpretieren, kann mir einer sagen wie es geht?

Gruß

Alaska


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2006)

irgendwie muss eine Verbindung zwischen A und B hergestellt werden, 
sei es direkt oder über zwei Verbindungen und dem Server als Weiterleidung dazwischen,

wenn das gegeben ist, dann muss ein String gesendet werden,
der kommt auf der Zielseiten an, fertig,

1. Problem:
bei deinem Server kommt er anscheinend schon an, 
statt ihn dort auszugeben einfach an B weiterschicken
(oder direkt von A nach B)

2. Problem:
wenn 1. Problem gelöst, dann gehts an die Ausgabe,
statt System.out.println ne GUI bauen und dort ausgeben,
hat mit Netzwerk erstmal nichts zu tun,
wenn du da dran arbeitest, dann unbedingt zunächst mal in einem einzelnen Programm 

------

was ist die Frage dazu?


----------



## alaska94 (2. Okt 2006)

Also.

Client A sendet eine Nachricht.
Der Server, Client A und Client B geben diese Nachricht in der Console aus.
Also Funktioniert die Kommunikation zwischen den Clients.
Wenn ich mich mit 5 Clients anmelde, bekommen alle 5 Clients diese Nachricht und geben die aus, da der server out.prinln(nachricht); an alle Clients schickt.
Nur mit println komme ich nicht weiter, weil ich gerne eine Variable zum auslesen hätte, damit ich diese Nachricht mit den Clients interpretieren kann.


Mein Server sendet so an die Clients:


```
((ServerBody) clients.get((String) e.nextElement())).send(name + ": " + msg);

public void send(String msg) throws Exception {
      out.println(msg); //hier wird das Problem sein, hier schreibt er sofort in die Conole
      out.flush();
   }
```

Gruß


Alaska


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2006)

tja, wärst du deine Frage dann nicht in im Swing-Forum-Teil besser aufgehoben?

willst du jetzt von Grund auf wissen wie ne GUI funktioniert?
schau dir doch mal Beispiele vorher an,

du brauchst gar nicht so viel, eine JTextAra fürs anzeigen und vielleicht noch ein Eingabefeld für neue Texte

-----------

> Nur mit println komme ich nicht weiter, weil ich gerne eine Variable zum auslesen hätte, 
> damit ich diese Nachricht mit den Clients interpretieren kann. 

wie hast du die Nachricht denn vorliegen, als String oder irgendwie anders? 
(Code!, ist dein geposteter Code das Senden oder Empfangen, was ist out?)
String wäre das normale, dann irgendwo textArea.append(string) aufrufen und so gut wie fertig 
(kurz gesagt)


----------



## alaska94 (2. Okt 2006)

Es funktioniert ich hatte einen Denkfeherl drinne


----------

